#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Anyone have Sor Por Kor Land in Chiang Mai?

## OB1

Do any members have any experiences with Sor Por Kor land? Is it possible to transfer title on this land? Any chances of changing to chanote?

----------


## Missismiggins

You cna indeed transfer title (in some areas..not all), the first thing is to contact the local land office, they will come and take a look at your land and title.

You will then need to get some sort of written verification from your Kam Nan or Pu Yai Bahn, this will require the usual "greasing" to assist.

The Pu Yai Bahn will also need to go with you to the local land office and will require further greasing.

Once all this has been sorted, you will have to wait about 30 days, and if no one opposes your claim to the land, it will be re registered, and I think at this point you can apply for Chanote. Will double check with the wife as she has just completed this, I think it cost about 5000 for a 1 Rai plot near Chiang Mai, inclusive of greasing.

----------


## Missismiggins

My missus has recently just done this.
It cannot be done on all land, it depends where the land is and on the local land office.
Basically, you need to contact the land office, they will come around and check the land, once this has been done you will need a formal letter from the Kamnan or Puyai Bahn.
You will then need the Kamnan/Puyai to go with you to the land office, where ownership will be formally registered after 30 days.
During the 30 days, anyone cna dispute your rights to ownership, if nothing comes up you can then apply for Chanote, it cost my wife about 5K for a 1 rai plot, this included the necessary GREASING fees of the Puyai, and the meals and drinks for the land office guys.
Like I say, it is not 100%, and seems a bit arbitary as to whether you can or cannot.
If the land is part of an existing plot that has Chanote already, particularly if adjoining a home you own, then it seems a lot easier.
We have 7 rai about 80 km from here, and at the moment, not a cat in hells chance! So good luck!

----------

